# Black Panther: Wakanda Forever: Emotionaler Trailer zur Fortsetzung



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Juli 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Black Panther: Wakanda Forever: Emotionaler Trailer zur Fortsetzung* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.


Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.


__ Zurück zum Artikel: Black Panther: Wakanda Forever: Emotionaler Trailer zur Fortsetzung


----------



## nTc21 (28. Juli 2022)

Was? Der Hauptdarsteller wurde nicht einfach ersetzt? Ein guter Zug!


----------

